# UNMARRIED,PREGNANT WITH NOWHERE TO TURN.



## pioneerthinker (Sep 25, 2007)

I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


 

I am pm'ing you now.

You are loved.

Blessings!


----------



## Southernbella. (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


 
You can pray anytime you need to! God doesn't care where you are in your life. If you need Him, call Him.


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

How old are you? Teenager or late 30s? What about the father?

Google.  Research groups for your age group and if churches in your area have support groups. 

Look into getting prenatal care. Pregnant women can get medicare I believe. Go to yoru local health and human services office to look into getting prenatal care at no cost to you.

Confide in someone at church.  A minister or counselor. You need a prayer partner. 

Don't give up on your faith.  When all else fails, that is the only thing you will have left!

PM me with any questions.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


I will be PMing you as well.  

And listen Darlin...this is not the end; only a new and beautiful beginning.


----------



## LadyPaniolo (Sep 25, 2007)

Sorry you are going through this. I think Gd wants us to turn to him the most when we feel unworthy and when we've messed up big time. 

Do you have a pregnancy resource center in your area? They can help you with getting medical care, food, maternity clothes, and things for your baby like a crib, stroller, clothes, etc. If you decide to give your baby up for adoption there are lots of couples who would love to raise your little blessing.

Best of luck to you...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I will be PMing you as well.
> 
> And listen Darlin...this is not the end; only a new and beautiful beginning.


 
Amen....!!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can always turn to God.  I am sending out a prayer for you.  God can make all the crooked places straight.  Never forget that!

http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

Don't lose hope OP!  Just don't.....

Plenty of women have been in your situation and they have made it work.  Women all around you.....you'd be surprised. Women who started off like you and went on to have beautiful families with men they met later on, etc.  Think positive!


----------



## pioneerthinker (Sep 25, 2007)

I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVING AND KIND WORDS THEY MEAN THE WORLD TO ME I REALLY DID NOT KNOW WHAT I WAS GOING TO WITH MYSELF AS PERTAING TO MY FAITH BUT I FEEL UPLIFTED NOW AND I WILL PRAY BLESSING ON EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU. I AM 22 NOW ABOUT TO FINISH SCHOOL, BUT MY BIGGEST CONCERN WAS REALLY PUTTING MY FAMILY TO SHAME BECAUSE I WAS THE YOUNG ONE IN THE CHURCH WAS THERE EVERY BIBLE STUDY, AND NEVER MISSED A DAY OF CHURCH I WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE ONE ALL OF THE YOUNGER ONES LOOKED UP NOW TO THINK OF MYSELF IN THIS PRIDICAMENT JUST WAS A LITTLE UNSETTLING. BUT I AM TRULY GRATEFUL TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR WORDS OF ENCOURAGMENT AND I THANK YOU AGAIN.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVING AND KIND WORDS THEY MEAN THE WORLD TO ME I REALLY DID NOT KNOW WHAT I WAS GOING TO WITH MYSELF AS PERTAING TO MY FAITH BUT I FEEL UPLIFTED NOW AND I WILL PRAY BLESSING ON EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU. I AM 22 NOW ABOUT TO FINISH SCHOOL, BUT MY BIGGEST CONCERN WAS REALLY PUTTING MY FAMILY TO SHAME BECAUSE I WAS THE YOUNG ONE IN THE CHURCH WAS THERE EVERY BIBLE STUDY, AND NEVER MISSED A DAY OF CHURCH I WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE ONE ALL OF THE YOUNGER ONES LOOKED UP NOW TO THINK OF MYSELF IN THIS PRIDICAMENT JUST WAS A LITTLE UNSETTLING. BUT I AM TRULY GRATEFUL TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR WORDS OF ENCOURAGMENT AND I THANK YOU AGAIN.


 
Here is a prayer for you:

_*May the Lord bless you and keep you.  May He make His face to shine upon you and be gracious to you.  May the Lord lift up His Countenance upon you and give you.....PEACE!!!!*_

*You are blessed....woman of God.*


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH FOR YOUR LOVING AND KIND WORDS THEY MEAN THE WORLD TO ME I REALLY DID NOT KNOW WHAT I WAS GOING TO WITH MYSELF AS PERTAING TO MY FAITH BUT I FEEL UPLIFTED NOW AND I WILL PRAY BLESSING ON EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU. I AM 22 NOW ABOUT TO FINISH SCHOOL, BUT MY BIGGEST CONCERN WAS REALLY PUTTING MY FAMILY TO SHAME BECAUSE I WAS THE YOUNG ONE IN THE CHURCH WAS THERE EVERY BIBLE STUDY, AND NEVER MISSED A DAY OF CHURCH I WAS SUPPOSE TO BE THE ONE ALL OF THE YOUNGER ONES LOOKED UP NOW TO THINK OF MYSELF IN THIS PRIDICAMENT JUST WAS A LITTLE UNSETTLING. BUT I AM TRULY GRATEFUL TO ALL OF YOU FOR YOUR WORDS OF ENCOURAGMENT AND I THANK YOU AGAIN.


God could not have chosen a better example of Love...you in this situation. For you see, you can be still be the fine example of His Grace and Mercies, which follow us all the days of our lives, no matter what happens. 

Move on with the Lord and in the power of His might. Celebrate the love that you and the Lord still share and will only grow more deeply each day from this moment on. Move on with the Lord, sweetheart. His arms are wide open to hold you and enfold you with all of His heart and soul. 

You are still His babygirl.... Now, let Him 'fix' this and all to His glory...not man's or what others may think or even say...but to God's glory and none other. 

Remain sweet and loving and humble and obedient to the Love of God. Let each step you take be one more step towards Him and not from Him. Let His love for you strengthen you each moment of everyday; even during those times when you feel too weak or unworthy to pray...Move on even stronger with the Lord. For there is no better place to be. And there is no one better than you that God still wants to be with. 

Yes...Darlin', God still loves you with all of His heart and you are definitely still His and you always will be. He loves you with an everlasting love. Amen and Amen... 

Oh....and did I tell you how beautiful you are to Him...Still.  You are indeed the most precious and beautiful sight in God's view. :heart2:


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> God could not have chosen a better example of Love...you in this situation. For you see, you can be still be the fine example of His Grace and Mercies, which follow us all the days of our lives, no matter what happens.
> 
> Move on with the Lord and in the power of His might. Celebrate the love that you and the Lord still share and will only grow more deeply each day from this moment on. Move on with the Lord, sweetheart. His arms are wide open to hold you and enfold you with all of His heart and soul.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie...I'm glad you got my back.  If there were more like you.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> God could not have chosen a better example of Love...you in this situation. For you see, you can be still be the fine example of His Grace and Mercies, which follow us all the days of our lives, no matter what happens.
> 
> Move on with the Lord and in the power of His might. Celebrate the love that you and the Lord still share and will only grow more deeply each day from this moment on. Move on with the Lord, sweetheart. His arms are wide open to hold you and enfold you with all of His heart and soul.
> 
> ...


 
Shimmie...I'm glad you got my back. If there were more like you.......


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

So awesome...I had to say it twice!


----------



## mzcris (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


 
First of all my sister you are not alone!  God loves you and He will never leave you nor forsake you...Okay you slipped...that baby is still a blessing and God is going to take care the both of you.  Hold your head up high; you have repented, God forgives you NOW you must forgive yourself and move on....  Church folks will talk...BUT SO WHAT...who cares; hold your head up high my sister.  

My favorite two scriptures are: Jeremiah 33:3  and Isaiah 65: 24...read them they will encourage you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 25, 2007)

mzcris said:


> First of all my sister you are not alone! God loves you and He will never leave you nor forsake you...Okay you slipped...that baby is still a blessing and God is going to take care the both of you. Hold your head up high; you have repented, God forgives you NOW you must forgive yourself and move on.... Church folks will talk...BUT SO WHAT...who cares; hold your head up high my sister.
> 
> My favorite two scriptures are: Jeremiah 33:3 and Isaiah 65: 24...read them they will encourage you!


 
AMEN....AMEN....!


----------



## gone_fishing (Sep 25, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I AM A CHRISTIAN IM NOT MARRIED AND I JUST FOUND OUT I AM PREGNANT. IVE BEEN PRACTICING ABSTINENCE FOR THE LAST YEAR AND A HALF I SLIPPED UP AND NOW IM PREGNANT, IM DEPRESSED BECAUSE I FEEL SO ASHAMED I DONT KNOW WHETHER IM EVEN SANCTIFIED ENOUGH TO PRAY I JUST DONT KNOW WHAT TO DO I FEEL SO ALONE. ARE THERE ANY SCRIPTURES I CAN READ TO LIFT MY SPIRIT UP OR ANYTHING I CAN DO IM JUST CONFUSED AND SO LOST.


 
Oh honey...that is a toughy. You are loved though and God still loves you and wants what's best for you. Your sin is no less forgivable than any other sin. Through faith in Christ, any and all sins can be forgiven (John 3:16; Romans 8:1; Colossians 1:14). 

Anyone who has made the mistake of having sex outside of marriage can be forgiven, even if the mistake results in a pregnancy and illegitimate birth. 1 John 1:9 says, “But if we confess our sins to him, he is faithful and just to forgive us and cleanse us from every wrong.” This does not mean that He will erase the consequences of our actions, but we can be restored spiritually by confessing and repenting from our sins. This means turning away from our sins and making the commitment to love and serve Christ.


----------



## dreamer26 (Sep 25, 2007)

As all the others have posted God still loves you and he's waiting on you to turn to him.  Don't run from him but to him and he will in no wise cast you out.

The biggest problem I see for you is "YOU" forgiving yourself.  Once you accept that God has already forgiven you, if you've asked him to, then work on forgiving yourself. (sometimes that the hardest part)

We are all here for you and some of the ladies have already PMd you and just know we have all thrown our cyper arms around you and will pray that God's will be done. ((((((((HUGS))))))))

Love ya


----------



## PinkPebbles (Sep 25, 2007)

Sweetie- I'm sending you a BIG HUG                                      .


My mother had me out of wedlock and my grandfather was the Deacon of the church....But you know what God still blessed and used me and my mother in so many ways! God is here and don't be afraid to draw near to Him. You are still LOVED...and don't ever forget that!!!!


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

Hold your head high! I know how it is when others are looking up at you on a pedastal and then you do something and feel less than. It is not easy to counter. You feel as if you disappointed those closest to you and those looking at you from a far. As if you are now one in a statistic.... Then you bare the Scarlett "A" on your chest and in your belly while feeling as if others are talking and looking at you. 

First, come to terms with it for yourself. Many ooooooo so many women in that church did what you did. They laid with a man. Not all got caught. Not all went through with the pregnancy. Many people walking around have skeletons in their closets and the shame they would project unto you is really the shame they feel for themselves.

Then, create a plan. Plan to raise your child in a loving way. Plan to graduate on time. Plan to be a role model for YOUR child and no one else. Know that your child will love you for giving it a chance in life when others chose to abort. 

Find support. Surround yourself with supportive friends and strangers. Keep away from destructive family and so-called friends. Be ready to cut the cord on those people who put you down or make you feel bad. You don't need that. Right now, you need support. Supportive words and advice. 

When in doubt, come back here and you will find support. Sistas on here are always willing to lend an ear and to give words of encouragement. 

Last but not least, pray.   Pray for God to guide you and your child in life. Pray that God will surround you and protect you.  Pray as long as you need to until you feel like you have laid your burdens down. Then rest.

Hugs to you.


----------



## PaperClip (Sep 25, 2007)

Romans 8:38-39 says "For I am persuaded beyond doubt (am sure) that neither death nor life, nor angels nor principalities, nor things [a]impending and threatening nor things to come, nor powers, Nor height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation will be able to separate us from the love of God which is in Christ Jesus our Lord."

The Lord loves you. You do have somewhere to turn. Turn to the Lord. He will never leave you nor forsake you. You will survive this situation. What the enemy meant for bad, the Lord will turn it around for good. He shall get the glory out of this situation.

Lift up your head. Take comfort in Psalm 121:
"I look up to the mountains; does my strength come from mountains? No, my strength comes from God, who made heaven, and earth, and mountains. He won't let you stumble, your Guardian God won't fall asleep. Not on your life! Israel's Guardian will never doze or sleep. God's your Guardian, right at your side to protect you—shielding you from sunstroke, sheltering you from moonstroke. God guards you from every evil, he guards your very life. He guards you when you leave and when you return, he guards you now, he guards you always.

I hear the Lord saying to you: "Peace, daughter, peace. I am your peace".


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 25, 2007)

mzcris said:


> First of all my sister you are not alone! God loves you and He will never leave you nor forsake you...Okay you slipped...that baby is still a blessing and God is going to take care the both of you. Hold your head up high; you have repented, *God forgives you NOW you must forgive yourself and move on.*... Church folks will talk...BUT SO WHAT...who cares; hold your head up high my sister.
> 
> My favorite two scriptures are: Jeremiah 33:3 and Isaiah 65: 24...read them they will encourage you!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hugs to you Pioneerthinker.

Please don't condemn yourself. It's evident that you've repented, that's what's most important. You are a child of God and not just any child....sweetie, you are God's favorite child! Glory to God!

I use to be very hard on myself when I "messed up" and sinned. It would take me forever to forgive myself. Then I realized something...that's what the enemy wanted me to do. He wanted me to be in bondage and yoked to unforgiveness. The only yoke I desire to be connected to is Jesus, because sweetie...His yoke is easy.

I'm currently writing a book, and the chapter I'm working on right now is unforgiveness. If you would like pm me and I'll will send you what I've written so far. 

I bind the spirit of depression right now in the name of Jesus. I thank God that no weapon formed against you shall prosper no matter what shape it forms. I thank God that the Holy Spirit comforts you and I hold up my shield of faith blocking every fiery dart the enemy tries to throw at you. Lord, I thank you Father for providing peace beyond all understanding to our dear sister in Christ. And Lord, because you are Jehovah Jireh we know Lord that you will provide Pioneerthinkers every need! Amen!

Rest your mind, knowing that God loves you and so do we.


----------



## envybeauty (Sep 25, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Hugs to you Pioneerthinker.
> 
> Please don't condemn yourself. It's evident that you've repented, that's what's most important. You are a child of God and not just any child....sweetie, you are God's favorite child! Glory to God!
> 
> ...


 

can i see it too?


----------



## Jenaee (Sep 25, 2007)

Me three ^^

To the OP: I've been where EXACTLY you are. My baby is 6 now. Ask the Lord to forgive you. Repent of your sin and KNOW you are forgiven. Do Not beat yourself up. Also, know that little one inside you is not a mistake! Trust HIM with everything and know He will take care of you!

Like everyone else, you can PM me anytime!


----------



## deltagyrl (Sep 25, 2007)

Didn't read all of the posts....

Just wanted to say that God loves you still.  You (and baby) will get through this.  
Surround yourself with those who love you and watch this test become a testimony.

DG


----------



## He_Leads_I_follow (Sep 25, 2007)

With all the suggestions of holding your head up high, may I suggest a way to do this? 

This won't be easy but when you're ready, I think you should use the respect and favor that you have at your church with the youth. This is a great opportunity to stand in front of them and acknowledge your error but also share how much it hurt you to hurt God. Tell them about your process of healing , repentence and the psychological turmoil that goes along with sin. I made a choice and here I am. I will not hide my sin with another (abortion) but I will take responsibility for it and ask that you would be mindful of your commitment to God and learn from this. 

You may not wish to be the official "spokeswoman" for this but I think it would be better than staying away from church and hiding. Or walking around obviously pregnant and not acknowleding it. If you don't say anything, young people use it as a liscense for sin in their own lives. They won't say anything if you don't then they will act as if it is no big deal. Also, if you do desire to share this with the youth, may I suggest you only do it a few times or however long the Lord allows. Because after that it's done and time to move on. You have to set your mind on things above so the life inside of you doesn't feel unwanted. 

Read Psalms 51 and rest. Rest physically, emotionally and spirtually. He will make all things clear.

The Lord bless and keep you sister


----------



## Mocha5 (Sep 25, 2007)

He_Leads_I_follow said:


> With all the suggestions of holding your head up high, may I suggest a way to do this?
> 
> This won't be easy but when you're ready, I think you should use the respect and favor that you have at your church with the youth. This is a great opportunity to stand in front of them and acknowledge your error but also share how much it hurt you to hurt God. Tell them about your process of healing , repentence and the psychological turmoil that goes along with sin. I made a choice and here I am. I will not hide my sin with another (abortion) but I will take responsibility for it and ask that you would be mindful of your commitment to God and learn from this.
> 
> ...


 
ITA!  God loves you and so do we!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> So awesome...I had to say it twice!


  I just saw this.  I'm glad we're sisters.  Now we have a new baby sister to spoil, Our precious "Pioneerthinker"...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 25, 2007)

Pioneerthinker, you have been officially adopted as our 'Little Sister' and we are the official aunties of your precious little baby. Your bundle of Joy. 

It matter not, be she a girl or he a boy...we love you and are all here to support you and love you through this. 

But isn't this typical and just like women when a baby is coming....Ummmm, we forgot all about the father.... Well we love and forgive him too. 

Pioneerthinker, no matter what our love totally surrounds you  

*Message to your new baby... *

_"Hey little one.  How are you in there? You're well protected in mommie's tummie. Yes you are. _

_We love you; yes we do  You may not know us, but in this brief span of time, we've come to 'know' and love you and your mommie. _

_Now don't be asking mommie for weird foods and cravings, okay? But then, go ahead and enjoy the ice cream and chicken wings. Just not too many   _

_Big hugs to you, little one; for you are a precious seed of life and we will allow nothing nor anyone to harm you, ever. Surrounded in love, you are." _


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 25, 2007)

cocoberry10 said:


> You can always turn to God. I am sending out a prayer for you. God can make all the crooked places straight. Never forget that!
> 
> http://www.theinterviewwithgod.com/


 

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!  I've been wondering about this site.  I remember someone posted a while back.  I love watching this.  It's so beautiful!


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 25, 2007)

PioneerThinking,

I know how you feel.  I had my first child at age nineteen.  I was so ashamed and confused but most of all I was scared!  I was even more afraid of what people may think because my mom was very active in the church and I know people will talk.  But she told me herself not to hang my head down because those people who are talking are doing the same thing but the are not caught....yet.  

You see, what you have carrying inside of you is a gift from God.  I should know because everytime I look at my daughter who is nineteen years old and in her second year of college, I couldn't believe I created her.  She has so much potential, smart, beautiful and ambitious.  She never caused this family any pain, she is just pure joy to us.  Even me.  I think back years ago when I was pregnant with her and how I felt.  I couldn't believe that I was so scared and confused about something so beautiful and precious.  

Believe me, you will feel that way when your bundle of joy comes to this world and you will be even more proud of being his/her mother.


----------



## shalom (Sep 26, 2007)

Well said ladies.  OP I'll be keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## pioneerthinker (Sep 26, 2007)

I REALLY WANNA THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT, YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH ALL OF YOUR LOVE HAS LIFTED MY SPIRIT. AND HAPPY TO KNOW REGARDLESS OF HOW EVERYONE AROUND ME REACTS TO MY NEWS I HAVE A LOVING FAMILY RIGHT HERE THANK YOU THANK YOU AND MANY BLESSING FOR ALL. I LOVE YOU GUYS YOU ARE MY FAMILY AND THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Pioneerthinker, you have been officially adopted as our 'Little Sister' and we are the official aunties of your precious little baby. Your bundle of Joy.
> 
> It matter not, be she a girl or he a boy...we love you and are all here to support you and love you through this.
> 
> ...


 

Love it, love it, love it!!!

Yes, pioneerthinker....we love you!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> I just saw this. I'm glad we're sisters. Now we have a new baby sister to spoil, Our precious "Pioneerthinker"...


 
Absolutely, 100%!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 26, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I REALLY WANNA THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT, YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH ALL OF YOUR LOVE HAS LIFTED MY SPIRIT. AND HAPPY TO KNOW REGARDLESS OF HOW EVERYONE AROUND ME REACTS TO MY NEWS I HAVE A LOVING FAMILY RIGHT HERE THANK YOU THANK YOU AND MANY BLESSING FOR ALL. I LOVE YOU GUYS YOU ARE MY FAMILY AND THANKS AGAIN


 
We love you too sweetie!!:blowkiss:


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> I REALLY WANNA THANK YOU ALL SO VERY MUCH FOR ALL YOUR LOVE AND SUPPORT, YOU HAVE NO IDEA HOW MUCH ALL OF YOUR LOVE HAS LIFTED MY SPIRIT. AND HAPPY TO KNOW REGARDLESS OF HOW EVERYONE AROUND ME REACTS TO MY NEWS I HAVE A LOVING FAMILY RIGHT HERE THANK YOU THANK YOU AND MANY BLESSING FOR ALL. I LOVE YOU GUYS YOU ARE MY FAMILY AND THANKS AGAIN


 
Awwww, you're so very welcome Darlin'... 

Now when you begin to have those 'cravings', we'll have a party.  We'll all bring chocolate....  and some Ben & Jerry's ice cream and sorbet. 

We'll have the party of a lifetime right here, just for you.  Okay?  

You're our new little sister and we're not letting you go through this alone.


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 26, 2007)

^^^^^
Speaking of cravings....Pioneer, let me know if you start craving ice. I luv me some ice, especially crushed ice.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Awwww, you're so very welcome Darlin'...
> 
> Now when you begin to have those 'cravings', we'll have a party. We'll all bring chocolate.... and some Ben & Jerry's ice cream and sorbet.
> 
> ...


 
Why wait?

Here ya go sugar....

 and some 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!!!!

Enjoy!!

Ummm...No Shimmie....you and I can't have any!!!  LOL!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> ^^^^^
> Speaking of cravings....Pioneer, let me know if you start craving ice. I luv me some ice, especially crushed ice.


klb....you too??? I love ice...especially crushed ice.  

 At night I have crushed ice...it relaxes me and puts me to sleep.  It really does.

  When I visit my best friend (Dance Teacher) at her home, she always fills a baggie of crushed ice for me to eat on the way home. 

 I love crushed ice in my fruit juice and mixed in my homemade smoothies.  I add extra crushed ice to it.

 My daughter gave me a crushed ice machine

 At the eatery in Wegman's Food Market, I fill my paper cup with lots of crushed ice to eat on the way home...  

 I buy snow cones without the flavor syrups...just to have the crushed ice

 I sprinkle crushed ice on top of my ice cream and sorbets...

Let's have an ice party and celebrate a warm and beautiful baby bundle of joy...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> klb....you too??? I love ice...especially crushed ice.
> 
> At night I have crushed ice...it relaxes me and puts me to sleep. It really does.
> 
> ...


 
I love crushed ice too.....mmmmmmmm...good!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I love crushed ice too.....mmmmmmmm...good!


We're some really cool  sisters...

Pioneerthinker, you're in for a real treat now   Ice Desserts....


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie & Nice/Wavy ya'll are crushed ice luvers too?!

Awww, let me go bump my ice thread!

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=148293


Pioneer, you have GOTS to get you some crushed ice. It will make you  happy!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Shimmie & Nice/Wavy ya'll are crushed ice luvers too?!
> 
> Awww, let me go bump my ice thread!
> 
> ...


Thanks KLB for the post/link...  Gee, you, Wavey and me got something started...really cool in here.  

Pioneer...ice really is a 'Happy Treat'....   Also wear some softie socks and have a blankie. You'll get a little chill eating so much of it. 

I hope we're making you smile, Pioneer...   We're just happy that you're here with us.


----------



## candiel (Sep 26, 2007)

My heart goes out to you Pioneer.  Just remember that no matter your situation God will always be there for you ( and so will we ).  You will get through this and remember that all of this is happening for a reason.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 26, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> ^^^^^
> Speaking of cravings....Pioneer, let me know if you start craving ice. I luv me some ice, especially crushed ice.


 
Honey, I craved Subway's ham & cheese sandwiches with x-tra mayo and Dominos pizza with x-tra cheese.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

Pioneerthinker, even though we're acting a little 'silly' in here talking about 'Ice' and other cravings, we are also breaking the spirit of depression that's been trying to overcome you and takeover. 

To be sad is one thing, but to be depressed it not what we are going to allow. For the Joy of the Lord is your Strength. 

Again...we are love you   We're celebrating you and your new baby.   Get ready for lots of love and lots of baby stories.  We're going to have you both laughing and crying, but they will be tears of joy.


----------



## Dee-Licious (Sep 26, 2007)

candiel said:


> My heart goes out to you Pioneer. Just remember that no matter your situation God will always be there for you ( and so will we ). You will get through this and remember that all of this is happening for a reason.


 
x MsDee4

many blessings and peace to you and your baby


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 26, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Pioneerthinker, even though we're acting a little 'silly' in here talking about 'Ice' and other cravings, we are also breaking the spirit of depression that's been trying to overcome you and takeover.
> 
> *To be sad is one thing, but to be depressed it not what we are going to allow. For the Joy of the Lord is your Strength.*
> 
> Again...we are love you  We're celebrating you and your new baby. Get ready for lots of love and lots of baby stories. We're going to have you both laughing and crying, but they will be tears of joy.


 

Yep! Amen to that!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 26, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Yep! Amen to that!


 
I say Amen too!!!


----------



## Xavier (Sep 26, 2007)

I was in your exact situation, Pioneer. I still hear the dreaded "You were the last one who I would expect to get pregnant" comments. My son is two now and he is the love of my life. I was so dissapointed in myself at first but I got over it. Remember there is nothing too great for HIM. It is not going to be easy but you will definitely have a testimony to share with others.


----------



## pioneerthinker (Sep 26, 2007)

YOU GUYS HAVE NO IDEA HOW ELATED MY HEART IS TO SEE SO MANY RESPONSES OF LOVE IT BRINGS TEARS TO MY EYES BUT THESE ARE TEARS OF JOY AND  I LOVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT. 
P.S. BRING ON THE CRUSED ICE CAUSE I ALREADY LIVE FOR IT YEA ME MORE CRUSED ICE.


----------



## Honey6928215 (Sep 26, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE NO IDEA HOW ELATED MY HEART IS TO SEE SO MANY RESPONSES OF LOVE IT BRINGS TEARS TO MY EYES BUT THESE ARE TEARS OF JOY AND I LOVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT.
> P.S. BRING ON THE CRUSED ICE CAUSE I ALREADY LIVE FOR IT YEA ME MORE CRUSED ICE.


 

I'm curious to know, where is the father?  How does he and his family feel about this?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

pioneerthinker said:


> YOU GUYS HAVE NO IDEA HOW ELATED MY HEART IS TO SEE SO MANY RESPONSES OF LOVE IT BRINGS TEARS TO MY EYES BUT THESE ARE TEARS OF JOY AND I LOVE EACH AND EVERYONE OF YOU FOR ALL OF YOUR SUPPORT.
> P.S. BRING ON THE CRUSED ICE CAUSE I ALREADY LIVE FOR IT YEA ME MORE CRUSED ICE.


 
Awwww, Pioneer, we love you little sister   Yes we do.  'We're' a little icy right now... but we won't stop caring about you and I promise not to melt and make a mess....

Come on over and visit Klb's Ice Thread.  Just read it and laugh.   We got a little crazy in there...Ummmm we got a whole lot crazy.  I hope it makes you laugh and forget about being 'sad'.   

Here's Klb's link again...Stop by and relax and read the fun we had today.

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/for...d.php?t=148293

Ummmm, Pioneer, I promise you, I am not crazy.......  I just love ice that's all.  

God bless you and take your vitamins, drink lots of water, and get lots of rest.  Treat yourself to some new nail polish and paint your toes a nice bright pretty red.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 26, 2007)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Why wait?
> 
> Here ya go sugar....
> 
> ...


Wavy...how'd I miss this... Man!  

Love you angel.  I'd rather have crushed ice...


----------



## klb120475 (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Wavy...how'd I miss this... Man!
> 
> Love you angel. *I'd rather have crushed ice*...


 

Spoken like a true luver of crushed ice!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

Shimmie said:


> Wavy...how'd I miss this... Man!
> 
> Love you angel. I'd rather have crushed ice...


 
Chile....let me tell you....me too..I'm crunching on some right now


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Sep 27, 2007)

klb120475 said:


> Spoken like a true luver of crushed ice!


 
She sure is...


----------



## gradygirl (Sep 27, 2007)

Swetheart please dont be discouraged becauses we all have fallen short at one time or another in our lives and we all make mistakes. I have always found that when I am at my lowest and I go to God thats when God really shows up and shows out. He puts me back together again not the way I want to be but the way he wants me to be. You still can be an example to the other kids by the way you handle this situation. Please be encouraged dear heart because you are not alone.


----------



## star (Sep 29, 2007)

We love you here and God and us will see you through. God is always there for you and you and always pray to him no matter what. He loves you so much and would never turn His back on you. We love you too!!! Keep praying and reading your word and God will see you through.


----------



## golden bronze (Sep 30, 2007)

You have a willing an repentant heart, and that is all God asks. He loves you, my dear, and he has a purpose for you and your child during this time. 

I pray that God will belss you with his provision spiritually and phsyically to help you through this time. Remember that you are his child, and he will never leave or forsake you.


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 1, 2007)

Pioneerthinker... 

Just coming in to give you a great big sister hug... 

We all love you...still and always will.


----------



## Blossssom (Oct 2, 2007)

What do you plan to do about the pregnancy?


----------

